# Napping...How Much?



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Sofie is a very light sleeper most of the time. She sleeps/is quite for 8 hours at night or until we get up. Most days I give her an opportunity about every 2-3 hours to nap. She seldom naps longer then 30 minutes although may remain quite in crate for up to an hour. It makes no difference how much or little activity. She is 14 weeks old. How much sleep should a 14 week old get? I have read some sleep lots more and are even older pups. If she is up much longer than 3 hours, she gets cranky.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmm, I've never actually _tried _to get my dogs to nap haha. When they are tired, they sleep.

Every dog needs a different amount of sleep. Sounds like you are doing the right thing by making her quiet down for a while if she is getting cranky. One thing to note - both my dogs, and I think most havs, are extremely light sleepers and will jump up ready to go if you even dare to stand up from your seat haha. That is I think fairly normal. Then again, I'm not an expert and as I said, I just let my dogs sleep whenever they are tired, and I've never tried to time their naps. I just know that they don't in fact nap for very long, depending on what I am doing, since as soon as I get up to move to a different room, even to grab coffee or use the bathroom, they both jump up to follow.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

This is good to know. She does the exact same thing. I read where pups this age can sleep 18-20 hours a day, she has never slept that since we have had her home. I have also read where some this age take 2-3 hour naps. And I think this was on a forum, but can't be sure which one.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry used to nap 3x times a day. I would put him down for one or just quiet time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sleep is related to the age in months times the coefficient of the weight multiplied by no. of teeth ,minus the number of daylight hours squared ,times the square root of the owners age. Not to worry ,like they say let sleeping dogs lie. lol


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Julie is 5 months now and naps regularly. We got into a pattern that was pretty reliable. She sleeps 8 hours at night, is up at 7:30. If I play and train with her after breakfast for about an hour, she will sleep from 10 am to noon. Same in the afternoon - I take her for a long walk at 2 and she will sleep for an hour around 4-5 pm. She hangs out with us when we watch tv in the evening, so naps on and off from 8 - 10.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It seems to me that Kodi sleeps more now, as an adult, than he did as a puppy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> It seems to me that Kodi sleeps more now, as an adult, than he did as a puppy!


ha ha, I was thinking the same thing! Unless there is something FUN happening Tillie is typically passed out. or at the very least laying with her head on her paws, "resting".


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

My Werli, [ 5 mts.] he sleeps like a log. He`s up at 5am with our other 2 big dogs and about 6am starts chasing our Siberian for 20/30 min. or more on and off. Then around 8 he gets tired and heads for his house and sleeps and sleeps, I sometimes wake him up at noon. Then he gets a second breath and precedes to have a couple bouts with his buddy. Then sleeps from 3/4:30/5 then up for supper. after that he gets into as much trouble as he can figure out how to. Then he goes to his house at 9 pm sleeps to 5am. If he has peed in his houses extra room addition at night he starts having a fit close to 5 am. Once you clean out the wet papers he`s fine but if you don`t clean it right away he goes into the house and starts wreaking everything until you clean it up. He sure is a character that has his own ideas. kathy


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

The only time I try to get Bama to take a nap is if I want one ;-) 

I recommend just following the dog's lead and making sure to provide a potty break (whether outside or on a pee pad) as soon as they get up from a good sleep. At least until they are very solid on the toileting front.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> sleep is related to the age in months times the coefficient of the weight multiplied by no. of teeth ,minus the number of daylight hours squared ,times the square root of the owners age. Not to worry ,like they say let sleeping dogs lie. lol


That was so funny Dave! With my first baby (Dexter), he slept a lot because I would not move because I would be afraid to wake him, so he slept a lot and I stayed in the same spot until Dexter woke up. Lots of times, Dexter would sleep in my lap.

Learn their body language, gestures, how they are acting, barks, growls, and whatever.......A baby pup will sleep lots. They need the sleep, in my opinion.


----------

